# 2006 ALUMACRAFT 16 MVTEX SPEC $12995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS ALUMINUM BOAT IS READY TO FISH HAS A 2012 YAMAHA F60LB MOTOR, HAS AN I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR, LOWRANCE GRAPH , SINGLE AXLE TRAILER CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $12,995.00


































































































































*


----------

